# Is it difficult to do a puppy cut?



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am thinking about cutting down Milo myself.

He would stress out a lot at a groomers so it wouldn't be fair on him or the groomer.

His coat is about an inch off the ground at the moment.
Would it be very hard for me to clip it myself?

Can you suggest some clippers?

ETA - I just want his body cut - I am leaving his face,topknot, tail and paws long.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I know some folks over here, use mobile groomers where they would come to the house. Not sure if it's avaialble over there. But I have seen members due it themselves and do a wonderful job. I know Lisa ....LJSquishy (I think that's how you spell it) actually did her babies in a puppy cut and both look amazing. 

I stink at stuff like that, but others on here are really good at it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It isn't difficult at all for my groomer to do a puppy cut. :HistericalSmiley: Me on the other hand, no way. But I agree with Christine I know there are lots of members who do great jobs. I think the hard part is taking that first swipe. I know my heart stopped when my groomer did it, and then as it shaped out I relaxed. I'm blessed with a groomer in my building Good luck.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Orla -- If you're leaving everything but the body long, it won't be difficult at all. You'll need to do some scissoring to blend where the clippers on the body stop and the longer legs begin.

When I'm going from a show coat to a puppy cut, I normally cut (with scissors) the majority of the length off of the coat before I begin with the clippers. Also, be sure to tie a ribbon around a long lock of Milo's hair before you cut it, so that you can save it with his rosettes.

Once you've shortened the body with scissors, it will be much easier, imho, to blade him down with the clippers. 

Not certain what type of clippers you have in Ireland, but Petedge has very good buys on clippers and blades, and I believe that they ship overseas. If not, you could have them ship to me and I'll send them to you. 

www.petedge.com

Hope this helps


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!!

We do have mobile groomers here - in fact the groomer I use for Amber comes here and grooms her in his dog shaped van!
But I think Milo would freak out if a stranger took to him with clippers! 

Lynn, thanks so much for the advice!
And thats a great idea about the lock of hair!

I think I will do some more research and attempt to clip him myself!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jackie did a wonderful tutorial for us a few years back. It is pinned in the Grooming section.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/53716-puppy-cut-pictorial-graphic-intense.html

If you are just cutting the body it will be very easy to do. The legs and face are the hardest part.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola has only been cut twice now. The first time at the groomer, (I thought she would be freaked out but she was fine) and the second time by me. The groomer had already done it once so I could see where to go. I used the 5F blade on my Andis ultraedge 2 speed clippers. They were fantastic. For my first time with no guidance I was thrilled how easy it was. Took me about 2 mins. LOL. Now this blade leaves her very short in the body, but it only takes really a couple of weeks to look perfect. I think I will pick up a 3 blade for it to be a tad longer though. The face is harder to do. I haven't done much except a bit of trimming on the legs. That has been easy enough. Good luck. I honestly don't think i would bother with that groomer again. 

Good luck. I am sure you will do fine


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

I have thought about it but.... it scares me! I do trim the front end of ther paws and bangs ( just a tad ) I use the razor on 4 for their buns and trim hairs on their privates. Cut their nails and clean their ears every week

Now the body... that is another story... I just took Petey and Ladie to the groomer's this week and it was 85.00 dollars so I just might experiment AFTER christmas .... i want them all looking sharp for Santa!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Lola has only been cut twice now. The first time at the groomer, (I thought she would be freaked out but she was fine) and the second time by me. The groomer had already done it once so I could see where to go. *I used the 5F blade on my Andis ultraedge 2 speed clippers. They were fantastic.* For my first time with no guidance I was thrilled how easy it was. Took me about 2 mins. LOL. Now this blade leaves her very short in the body, but it only takes really a couple of weeks to look perfect. I think I will pick up a 3 blade for it to be a tad longer though. The face is harder to do. I haven't done much except a bit of trimming on the legs. That has been easy enough. Good luck. I honestly don't think i would bother with that groomer again.
> 
> Good luck. I am sure you will do fine


Oh that is so good to know.
I think I will buy those.
I am sitting here with Paris in a sweater cause 
the clippers I have now are horrid.:blush:
Scissors I am fairly allright with, my clipper skills are poor.
Perhaps with those Andis ultraedges I can do better.

Orla, Milo will look so cute in a puppy cut.
I think that you can do it yourself and do a good job. :aktion033:


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

I puppy cut my baby myself and i would recommend for this change going in steps. You can use straights to cut the body down to a length just under the body depth. This way if you chicken out you still have a cute cut! I use an andis clipper with a 10 blade with an 8 or 6 comb to leave around 3/4 an inch of length in the body. Others use a 4fc to give an even clip. The underside should be cut to about 1/8 an inch keep belly clean. I'd suggest buying straight and curve shears to tidy up around the "delicate" areas and paws. Brush to fluff the hair out and then clipper with the direction of the coat. POST PICS when you are done!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Canada said:


> Oh that is so good to know.
> I think I will buy those.
> I am sitting here with Paris in a sweater cause
> the clippers I have now are horrid.:blush:
> ...


Oh just to let you know. As a beginner with the shears. I first didn't press the blade in far enough. They were making a noise as if they were working but not cutting properly. I messed with it some more and the sound changed, then it slid through the coat like butter.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I think you could do a great job over time if you wanted to...but it would probably help for you to get a very good mobile groomer to do it the first time in front of you...and then you could just maintain the shape by trimming often after that first groom.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

princessre said:


> I think you could do a great job over time if you wanted to...but it would probably help for you to get a very good mobile groomer to do it the first time in front of you...and then you could just maintain the shape by trimming often after that first groom.


 

Great Idea!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the replies!



princessre said:


> I think you could do a great job over time if you wanted to...but it would probably help for you to get a very good mobile groomer to do it the first time in front of you...and then you could just maintain the shape by trimming often after that first groom.


Sophia, I am going to do this!

I am too worried about me butchering Milo's hair:blush:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use a 5f blade and it's easy. You'll be amazed at how easy it is!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

It really isn't that hard to do the cutting, but it might be easier to have help the first time since his hair is so long.

I know this sounds crazy, but I'm collecting Bogie's hair (post bath, of course) when I cut it. I want to try some crafts with it. If you are willing to part with the trimmings when Milo gets his big cut, would you consider sending them to Bogie? I'm looking for some long hair.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> It really isn't that hard to do the cutting, but it might be easier to have help the first time since his hair is so long.
> 
> I know this sounds crazy, but I'm collecting Bogie's hair (post bath, of course) when I cut it. I want to try some crafts with it. If you are willing to part with the trimmings when Milo gets his big cut, would you consider sending them to Bogie? I'm looking for some long hair.


If I end up cutting his hair myself then sure I will send you the hair!


----------

